# Fishing retention pond or drainage reservoir?



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I have two small ponds at the back of the parking lot of the corporate park where I work. The embankments are fairly steep and there are cattails growing in the ponds. they are about maybe 50-100 yards long and 20 to 40 meters wide. I have no idea how deep they are.

I've never seen anyone fishing there, but I'm curious to throw in a line this week during lunchtime.

Has anyone ever tried fishing from such ponds or ditches?

If I catch anything, I'm going to release 'em. I suspect there's a lot of nasty runoff from the parking lot.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

There's a similar size pond near my work as well and I've seen some monster shadows swimming around. Let us know how you do. Who knows, you might end up with a record 3 eye land lock striped bass.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

In Florida those kinds of thing are everywhere and fish always find a way to populate it. Keep an eye out during early mornings or sundown, something might break the surface feeding on flies/bugs.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

where are these ponds at? I will fish them and let you know


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I would think they would stock the pond with something for mosquito control. Go for it. Some of the best bassin' is in golf course ponds. I don't see too much difference.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

tomsurles said:


> where are these ponds at? I will fish them and let you know


Do a Google maps of:
15001 Northridge DriveChantilly, VA 20151

You can see what I'm talking about. (both map and satellite view) I don't know if the property management would go around to stocking them with any kind of fish... maybe carp?

Although there is a shallow stream that runs nearby. I can imagine in some years during storms and flooding, fish could be relocated and landlocked in such drainage ponds.

And there is also the theory of fish eggs being stuck to the feet of water birds that go from various bodies of water.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

unfortunatly i suspect that if any fish did get into yer ponds,they would not live very long.usually winter ice up is enuf to kill them but summer drought will do the job as well.most retention ponds are just that,a place for the runoff from the lot or adjacent property to go and filter/cool before going into a stream,you would be correct about pollutants,but most will settle into the muck at the bottom,they will normally cap one of these ponds after 10 years


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah those ponds are literally everywhere in Florida and almost alway hold fish. Alway wondered how th fish get in there....maybe Ospreys dropping half eaten egg bearing bass and transferring fish that way from pond to pond? Can't imagine the city or construction crews are stocking those things every time the dig one.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Every time I go to a golf course pond I take 2 things with me (besides my combo, thank you all you smart alecs) a small dark blue curltail worm with a bullet sinker up front, and a topwater popper. Works every time as for carp I would make dough-ball (google the recipie). Hope this helps.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I used the historic feature of google Earth and got the maps for this area from the 1980s. Before it was an office park, it was pasture land. Those drainage ponds had existed back then. So they are naturally ocurring. It seldom gets cold enough for ice here. - even though there is a warning not to enter the area because of thin ice "no skating"


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

Best bass fishing I have ever experienced was on an Amish farm. There were two ponds used to provide water for the livestock. Almost every cast I would catch a bass. One broke my line and stole the lure....I later caught the same fish and got my lure back lol.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

screename116 said:


> Best bass fishing I have ever experienced was on an Amish farm. There were two ponds used to provide water for the livestock. Almost every cast I would catch a bass. One broke my line and stole the lure....I later caught the same fish and got my lure back lol.


So I'm just visualizing a fish with a lure dangling from it's mouth like a cigar, dragging a length of fishing line around the pond. After that, it still wants to try and eat another lure!


----------

